# Bifen used as preventive



## Bronson2017 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey guys,

I had an issue with moths and army worms last year. They got a few spots in my yard before I really knew what was going on (new to this).

Do any of you use Bifen as a preventive instead of reactionary? When do you put it down if you do?

I currently have Bifen XTS and IS for my sprayer. I am also a warm season lawn in Alabama with Bermuda.

Thanks


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Yes, I try to blanket the entire yard every 30 days or so, my main reasoning is flea and ant control. I also started rotating every few apps between Bifen and Permethrin.


----------



## Bronson2017 (Sep 13, 2020)

Jacob_S said:


> Yes, I try to blanket the entire yard every 30 days or so, my main reasoning is flea and ant control. I also started rotating every few apps between Bifen and Permethrin.


Thanks! When should I start? I plan on scalping this weekend bc my shoots of green are finally starting to pop out. Idk if this should affect my decision.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Being you likely got the rain we got yesterday, my humble advice would be do your scalp get the clippings up and spray. I like to time my sprays a day or so before a "light rain" not the downpour we just got, that way it gets down in the soil good, but even just a layer on the soil will be better than nothing. With pesticides I will spike it in whatever concoction I may need to spray at any given time( PGR, Pre E, Herbicide) basically if I am making a cocktail I'll spike the bug juice.


----------



## varmint65 (Feb 23, 2021)

I hit my turf and trees with BT when I see signs of moths or caterpillars. Takes 2 apps within 10-14 days and they're gone.

You can grab a gallon here for $35.

https://www.amazon.com/Shouthern-Ag-Thuricide-Control-Caterpillars/dp/B005DOL9TE/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=Southern+Ag+Thuricide+BT&qid=1616075784&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-5

Will


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@HungrySouthernerWhat's your Army works plan?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Yes, I try to blanket the entire yard every 30 days or so, my main reasoning is flea and ant control. I also started rotating every few apps between Bifen and Permethrin.


I believe bifen is good for 90 days and permethin 30 days


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @HungrySouthernerWhat's your Army works plan?


I use Acelepryn put down in the spring to prevent the Army worms in the fall. If you can't find that, the same active ingredient is in GrubEx, just check for the equivalant rate on GrubEx vs Acelepryn because the concentration is different. I wouldn't waste time or money on preventative aps of Bifen. Bifen really won't help unless you see Army Worms emerging in the yard. What you could do instead is run Acelepryn in May to get it into the soil as preventative and come back in July and do an application of Imidacloprid at the high rate as extra prevention moving into the August - September window when Army Worms really start hatching. The key is getting the Imidacloprid down before they begin to hatch, it needs to be in the soil working


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I try to blanket the entire yard every 30 days or so, my main reasoning is flea and ant control. I also started rotating every few apps between Bifen and Permethrin.
> ...


oof, I may need to revisit my labels


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

HungrySoutherner said:


> I use Acelepryn put down in the spring to prevent the Army worms in the fall. If you can't find that, the same active ingredient is in GrubEx, just check for the equivalant rate on GrubEx vs Acelepryn because the concentration is different.


I'm planning on using GrubEx instead of Acelepryn this year. My plan is 1.5 lbs GrubEx per 1K sq. ft. every two months from April 1 to Oct 1. I believe this translates to an equivalent rate of Acelepryn at 4oz per Acre under the sod webworm preventive assurance program.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I could be wrong, but I don't believe Bifenthrin is active against armyworm. It may, however, be active against the moths that lay the eggs for them, so there's that.

I did imidicloprid + bifenthrin last year and had no issues. This year since I saw grubs when I was digging in the yard recently, I'm going to add GrubEx to the mix as well.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

ionicatoms said:


> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> > I use Acelepryn put down in the spring to prevent the Army worms in the fall. If you can't find that, the same active ingredient is in GrubEx, just check for the equivalant rate on GrubEx vs Acelepryn because the concentration is different.
> ...


That seems about right


----------

